# False Water Cobra for sale + Viv and extras, very tame



## Walker86

Hello 
My name is Chris, I am selling a false Water Cobra, gorgeous Tia She is nearly 3 and is very tame she loves to be stroked on her hood and will stay wrapped around you for hours, over 4ft and will grow another 2 within the year and 2 after that,leaving the country, she is lovely and i am very dispointed that i have to part because i love her and have put in alot of time training her, when i put her back in her viv she always clings onto something to stay out, feeds twice a week and is very curious, always looking for an escape route, soon she will be able to breed, something i was looking to do myself, 
4ft tank and heatmat, temp/humidity gauge included, Looking for a great home, handled oftern and is used to human contact will grow to 8/9ft, bright colors yellow, green and black and spotty underside, she really is gorgeous. 
£160.00 
Thank you 
Chris Walker 
Anymore details and pictures please contact,


----------



## xoi_iox

Hey,
Do you still have her?
Please email me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## chris95th

is it still available?
please email me [email protected]


----------

